# Yamaha 300 SHO???



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Has anyone with inside contacts heard if they will be coming out with a 300 SHO??

Heard a rumor, but who knows???


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

A guy that I work with is sponsored on the FLW tour. Says he's getting the 300SHO on a new Shallow Sport here pretty soon. That was back in March. I need to call him up and see what the status is.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Does anyone know when they will start making the 225 and 250's with a 25'' shaft ?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

jmack said:


> Does anyone know when they will start making the 225 and 250's with a 25'' shaft ?


They have just now become available. Same powerhead as the SHO but marketed as the Offshore series. The performance looks great but ya gotta pay to play.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

All I know is from what I have seen the 250SHO do a 300 would be a monster, all they have to do is put a short shaft on the new 300 and tune it differently!!!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

That's what i'm getting on my 21 Haynie Cat WITH TRP!!! (ok... wet dream)


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

teamfirstcast said:


> That's what i'm getting on my 21 Haynie Cat WITH TRP!!! (ok... wet dream)


I'm not riding in a 21 with a 300..lol vvvrrrrooooomm:brew2:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I have not heard anything from yamaha about a 300 SHO this year. If they do come out with one it will probably be for the boat show season of 2011.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> I have not heard anything from yamaha about a 300 SHO this year. If they do come out with one it will probably be for the boat show season of 2011.


Cool, just a question. As the SHO in 250 is the motor we are putting on the next boat unless they do make a 300SHO.. Has Yamaha improved the water pump on these engines?? That is the only complaint we had at first with ours until Chris's Marine did there work on it.. Now its great,
also I heard of mots of the old 300hpdi's snapping propshafts.. Have they or do you think they will beef up the lower end on the 300SHO if they build one???

Thanks


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Levi said:


> Cool, just a question. As the SHO in 250 is the motor we are putting on the next boat unless they do make a 300SHO.. Has Yamaha improved the water pump on these engines?? That is the only complaint we had at first with ours until Chris's Marine did there work on it.. Now its great,
> also I heard of mots of the old 300hpdi's snapping propshafts.. Have they or do you think they will beef up the lower end on the 300SHO if they build one???
> 
> Thanks


I would the new 300 Offshore if your boat can take a 25" engine. The main downside to the new Offshore engines is that they require you use to fly-by-wire controls.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

After riding on a boat with a 250SHO this past weekend, I'm not sure they even need to make a 300. That 250 will eat up any other motor on the water period. At least any other 250hp motor.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

A 250 SHO just went on a boat that has had a 250XS and a 300XS run on it - not a similar boat but exact same boat, so we will soon have some comparison numbers...don't have them yet.

I have heard of some prop shaft issues on a couple different boats with SHO's already, but I'm sure they will work that out.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Wonder which motor(s) Eric will be pimpin if the SHO is faster? =)


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Durtjunkee said:


> Wonder which motor(s) Eric will be pimpin if the SHO is faster? =)


I've never seen him post anything but the real numbers on the boats he has built with ETEC or HPDI. We'll see...

I don't think it will be faster than the XS motors but don't know yet (the lower unit alone is going to make the Merc faster if power is equal), BUT if the SHO would outrun the XS, we would all be crazy not to own the new Yamaha.

Has anyone else run the SHO and XS or any other same hp motors on the same hull yet???


----------



## smi224 (Dec 1, 2006)

*SHO*

I could be wrong but this last weekend at the XRT Clark Jordan's new boat with the SHO popped a prop shaft. At least thats what I was told why he did'nt make it back on time. I do know he had to come get his truck and trailer to go pickup the boat.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Levi said:


> Cool, just a question. As the SHO in 250 is the motor we are putting on the next boat unless they do make a 300SHO.. Has Yamaha improved the water pump on these engines?? That is the only complaint we had at first with ours until Chris's Marine did there work on it.. Now its great,
> also I heard of mots of the old 300hpdi's snapping propshafts.. Have they or do you think they will beef up the lower end on the 300SHO if they build one???
> 
> Thanks


I have sold a few SHO motors and everyone has been more then happy with their motors.



Wading Mark said:


> I would the new 300 Offshore if your boat can take a 25" engine. The main downside to the new Offshore engines is that they require you use to fly-by-wire controls.


What is the down side to fly by wire? Mercury has been using it for a few years. Yamaha just hasn't had the problems with theirs.



fishnfool said:


> I've never seen him post anything but the real numbers on the boats he has built with ETEC or HPDI. We'll see...
> 
> I don't think it will be faster than the XS motors but don't know yet (the lower unit alone is going to make the Merc faster if power is equal), BUT if the SHO would outrun the XS, we would all be crazy not to own the new Yamaha.
> 
> Has anyone else run the SHO and XS or any other same hp motors on the same hull yet???


Why would you buy two stroke when you can buy a four stroke that is lighter, better hole shot, and you don't have to fork out a bunch of money on oil.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

I doubt the XS motors will be able to hang with the SHOs of the same horsepower. Unless a 250 proxs can push a majek extreme 75+mph with a full tournament load, because I know that the SHO will.....first hand. Not to mention the holeshot and acceleration of the motor which is amazing to say the least. They are going to have to work out the propshaft problem before I get one, but other than that I am sold.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Rhettfish said:


> I doubt the XS motors will be able to hang with the SHOs of the same horsepower. Unless a 250 proxs can push a majek extreme 75+mph with a full tournament load, because I know that the SHO will.....first hand. Not to mention the holeshot and acceleration of the motor which is amazing to say the least. They are going to have to work out the propshaft problem before I get one, but other than that I am sold.


LOL, I heard 3 fat boys and clark were running 73.1 with a full tank of gas on a new majek extreme with a 250 sho this past friday. Thats pretty fast with 4 people in there much less that load.

chuck


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> What is the down side to fly by wire? Mercury has been using it for a few years. Yamaha just hasn't had the problems with theirs.
> 
> .


The downside is that a person with standard Yamaha controls would have to change them for the Offshore engine. I'm to understand that wouldn't be the case with the SHO.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Rhettfish said:


> I doubt the XS motors will be able to hang with the SHOs of the same horsepower. Unless a 250 proxs can push a majek extreme 75+mph with a full tournament load, because I know that the SHO will.....first hand. Not to mention the holeshot and acceleration of the motor which is amazing to say the least. They are going to have to work out the propshaft problem before I get one, but other than that I am sold.


I've fished on a 24' Pathfinder with a 250 SHO and the same boat with a 250 Optimax and can say that the performance is just about identical. Holeshot, fuel, and top end were so close that the difference are not worth mentioning. I'll definitely consider the new Yamaha Offshore as my next engine when my Optimax wears out. But, I am not going to drop 20K right now just to save on 2 stroke oil.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

That sounds about right,LOL! Very impressive to say the least. I was kinda sad when he passed me the morning of the tournament, which by the way was the first time I've been passed in the last two years of running our boat in tournaments, but I felt a little better when I passed another XLR8 just like ours with a 250 PROXS on it. Thats not the first, but second time I've passed a mercury on an identical boat as mine....and thats with a slow suzuki 4stroker. So if the mercury can't hang with a 250ss, I seriously doubt it will hang with that new hotrod motor! Or maybe I'm just a really good driver,LOL!


railbird said:


> LOL, I heard 3 fat boys and clark were running 73.1 with a full tank of gas on a new majek extreme with a 250 sho this past friday. Thats pretty fast with 4 people in there much less that load.
> 
> chuck


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm sure the driving must be it. lol Sorry for the fat joke. NOT!!!!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Guys - I agree. It is no secret I'm a 2 stroke fan; however, that is purely because I believe they have a better hole shot and more top end than 4 strokes. Although I've seen plenty of claims, none of them have convinced me to this point that a 4 stroke can match performance. If Yamaha has figured it out and I can get all of the good of a 4 stroke and match a 2 stroke's performance, I'm in.

It does appear they are real similar in performance. The only other Extreme that is built light with the bubble console and 250 that I trust or have seen the numbers from is running 74-76 with a Pro XS which is in the same ballpark of the SHO boat.

I do think the SportMaster is going to make a difference on the SCB as we need to run the prop high for best performance; however, we will have numbers soon enough.

Just for the sake of argument.....while my next motor very well could be a 4 stroke thanks to this new technology, if Yamaha would take their new technology allowing them to build a 4.2l block that is so light and make a 2 stroke version with it, it would be even lighter and probably 400hp. The problem is it wouldn't meet the emmissions requirements and in the grand sheme of things wouldn't have enough demand so will never happen.....


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

No, I agree we are FATBOYS.LOL!


----------



## JeremyAlex (Mar 22, 2010)

I heard that same guy got 63mph with a 225 SHO on an illusion. Thats impressive


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

This one is not built light, its a factory 1350lb hull, just the same as any other one. And the only one I've seen that was light(jimmy burn's old one) would only run 68-72 with a full load, once again this was first hand knowledge as we ran beside it in a Lake and Bay in tournaments. Believe it or not, the days of 2strokes are numbered anyways, and now there is definitely a 4stroke that will outperform the 2strokes, therefore I see no reason to have one. Which I was already convinced of this with the 250ss, and still am reminded when I pass mercs.


fishnfool said:


> Guys - I agree. It is no secret I'm a 2 stroke fan; however, that is purely because I believe they have a better hole shot and more top end than 4 strokes. Although I've seen plenty of claims, none of them have convinced me to this point that a 4 stroke can match performance. If Yamaha has figured it out and I can get all of the good of a 4 stroke and match a 2 stroke's performance, I'm in.
> 
> It does appear they are real similar in performance. The only other Extreme that is built light with the bubble console and 250 that I trust or have seen the numbers from is running 74-76 with a Pro XS which is in the same ballpark of the SHO boat.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Rhettfish said:


> This one is not built light, its a factory 1350lb hull, just the same as any other one. And the only one I've seen that was light(jimmy burn's old one) would only run 68-72 with a full load, once again this was first hand knowledge as we ran beside it in a Lake and Bay in tournaments. Believe it or not, the days of 2strokes are numbered anyways, and now there is definitely a 4stroke that will outperform the 2strokes, therefore I see no reason to have one. Which I was already convinced of this with the 250ss, and still am reminded when I pass mercs.


The boat I was talking about was run by Nathan Taggart when Majek first released those sit downs with 250's (same as Burns's old boat). He passed us easily while we were doing just shy of 72 a few years ago, and I then heard he was running 74-76 which seemed about right.

Anyhow, you are right - days of 2 strokes are about gone and I too am glad there is something with similar performance to replace them.

I don't know anything about Clark's boat other than the speed numbers - I would love to see them bolt a 250Xs or 250HPDI on that exact hull and see what it did just to shut me up.

I believe you about passing the Mercs but there are way too many factors like prop, load, hull, etc to really compare without putting different motors on the same hull. The 2 21' XLR8's I've spent a lot of time in have their consoles mounted about 1' different when measured from the back of the boat - that alone makes a huge difference that no one would think of...


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey Rhett I was one of the Mercs you passed in an Xlr8, but that was also with the most wore out prop I owned. Whats the fastest your xlr8 has seen? You did pass me but you didnt scream by me and I was only running 64.... With my merc in that boat fully loaded trolling motor full gas everything I would run 73+ quite consistently... But that was before my Tran filled up with water a hundred times and with a new prop... Love how many guys dog the Mercs... Oh and by the way I've seen Jimmie Burn's old boat run over 75 more than once.... as I was driving it...


----------



## McBeast (Sep 17, 2009)

teamfirstcast said:


> That's what i'm getting on my 21 Haynie Cat WITH TRP!!! (ok... wet dream)


Haha don't fly away.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Funny how every darn thread on 2cool becomes speed contest of some sort..lol


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Talk to the factory guys that have run the SHO and the 250 ProXS on the same boat. The Yammie is very impressive without a doubt, yet as an example the factory guys say the Shearwater X2200 / ProXS combo beats the SHO by 3 mph or so. 

A good friend on mine runs a SHO on an X2200 (1,650 lbs, 21ft 8in) and I run a SW Z2200 (300 lbs heavier, 22ft 6in) with a 250 ProXS and we are neck and neck with his TM on the rear deck and mine is on the bow. Ran 20+ miles, tournament loaded that way.... He was WOT - I asked him. 
Your experience may vary. Sorta like a 327 V8 running with a 454 - or, 4.2L v 3.0L
Nonetheless, the SHO is a very slick package and I have heard of NO failures yet.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

By the way, congrats on the win. Fastest our xlr8 has ever been, 70.2 with me and full gas. But I've never been as slow as 64, and when I passed you in the bash I was running 69.6 with a prop that had over 100hrs on it, so it wasn't exactly new either. I doubt your prop went from 73 to 64, I know enough about boats to know better than that, hell I could lose a blade on my prop and still run 64,lol! Anyway, I'm tired of arguing about it, I've been just stating facts, just like I heard that Josh couldn't fish this weekend because his merc was in the shop again, funny stuff. I ran faster than a merc, and made a 300 mi. round trip and made it back...therefore I know which one was better, but go on believing what you want to believe, and I'll believe the truth.......by the way when talking about Jimmy's old boat, I was talking about tournament load, not you and 10gal. of gas. And I know the facts on that too as we passed them in a L&B at 70mph two or three times during that tourney, and that is the truth. Find some more Bull$h!t numbers to throw back at me now


BSweeny said:


> Hey Rhett I was one of the Mercs you passed in an Xlr8, but that was also with the most wore out prop I owned. Whats the fastest your xlr8 has seen? You did pass me but you didnt scream by me and I was only running 64.... With my merc in that boat fully loaded trolling motor full gas everything I would run 73+ quite consistently... But that was before my Tran filled up with water a hundred times and with a new prop... Love how many guys dog the Mercs... Oh and by the way I've seen Jimmie Burn's old boat run over 75 more than once.... as I was driving it...


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

I hope you guys don't take this all too seriously, I just like messing with ya'll merc lovers, because I know it eats ya'll up!!! I could care less either way, I just like making it back to every weighin in every tournament, its just a bonus that I can run with the mercs.....Now...with the new hotrod 4stroke out, I think its gameover for mercs as long as they hold up like a suzuki!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Its always a bonus to get back to weighin under your own power. lol I bet steckler and lloyd are blue from holding their breath after those long runs to the kennedy causeway.


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

Rhettfish said:


> By the way, congrats on the win. Fastest our xlr8 has ever been, 70.2 with me and full gas. But I've never been as slow as 64, and when I passed you in the bash I was running 69.6 with a prop that had over 100hrs on it, so it wasn't exactly new either. I doubt your prop went from 73 to 64, I know enough about boats to know better than that, hell I could lose a blade on my prop and still run 64,lol! Anyway, I'm tired of arguing about it, I've been just stating facts, just like I heard that Josh couldn't fish this weekend because his merc was in the shop again, funny stuff. I ran faster than a merc, and made a 300 mi. round trip and made it back...therefore I know which one was better, but go on believing what you want to believe, and I'll believe the truth.......by the way when talking about Jimmy's old boat, I was talking about tournament load, not you and 10gal. of gas. And I know the facts on that too as we passed them in a L&B at 70mph two or three times during that tourney, and that is the truth. Find some more Bull$h!t numbers to throw back at me now


Pretty funny that you pulled away from a ragged out merc on a ragged out XLR8 one time 2 years ago and you are still telling everyone about it.


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

Especially on a Tran that filled up with water a ton of times.... Doubt my boat did over 73??? Ask Donnie Tran if I didn't send him pics of the GPS.... That WAS tournament loaded... Just ask the duck i left layin dead in the ditch we hit lol


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

All in fun guys


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

BSweeny said:


> Especially on a Tran that filled up with water a ton of times.... Doubt my boat did over 73??? Ask Donnie Tran if I didn't send him pics of the GPS.... That WAS tournament loaded... Just ask the duck i left layin dead in the ditch we hit lol


What xlr8 are you running ?


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

No whats funny is that it didn't happen once but twice, and as far as ragged out, my motor had about the same hours on it and still running original prop. Of course at 150 hrs I guess a suzuki is barely broke in and a mercury is "ragged out" as you say. Whats also funny is that I didn't bring anything up about it until I outran another one, once again I'm not bragging, just stating facts, which I assume goes overlooked by you. Like Brett said, its all in fun, I ran a mercury for two years and had good luck with it, only standing me one time in a tournament. If I HAD to run a 2stroke it would be a mercury.....thank god I have a choice. Either way, it really doesn't matter whos boats the fastest in tournaments, all that matters is who wins......and we know who won the last one. Luckily I've had the same good fortune myself before.


ExplorerTv said:


> Pretty funny that you pulled away from a ragged out merc on a ragged out XLR8 one time 2 years ago and you are still telling everyone about it.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

That's pretty funny, although as much as they've won lately, when the powerhead on that thing blows they've be able to afford another....Those guys are hot right now...


railbird said:


> Its always a bonus to get back to weighin under your own power. lol I bet steckler and lloyd are blue from holding their breath after those long runs to the kennedy causeway.


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

All kidding aside I'm for the SHO if it's the real deal. Just sounds to good to be true... Plus it just might not be the right motor for the SCB...


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

I think from what I've seen, the power will be there for sure. They may have to do some tweaking on the bottom end, as it is true that clark broke his prop shaft this past weekend. It will be the end of the season before I look at getting one, hopefully by then they will have the bugs worked out. As far as speed and torque go, an amazing holeshot and 75 loaded and 78 1 person/half tank of fuel in an extreme are pretty strong numbers.


BSweeny said:


> All kidding aside I'm for the SHO if it's the real deal. Just sounds to good to be true... Plus it just might not be the right motor for the SCB...


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Rhettfish said:


> I think from what I've seen, the power will be there for sure. They may have to do some tweaking on the bottom end, as it is true that clark broke his prop shaft this past weekend. It will be the end of the season before I look at getting one, hopefully by then they will have the bugs worked out. As far as speed and torque go, an amazing holeshot and 75 loaded and 78 1 person/half tank of fuel in an extreme are pretty strong numbers.


You know what prop he was running to get those numbers?

He's made an Illusion and an Extreme do something no others I've ever heard of have done this year - if it is the motor doing it, it is impressive...


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

Im making 73-75 all day long and get 4.9 mpg at 40mph. I'll put thoes numbers against any 4 stroke!


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

That's no better mileage than I get with a suzuki on a 21ft., and I know of a 250SHO pushing a 2ft. longer boat as fast or faster than that, not sure of the mileage though. At the end of the year when its time for a new boat, I may find out what kind of numbers a 250SHO will make on a 20XLR8. If its only 73-75 I will be dissapointed!


cole said:


> Im making 73-75 all day long and get 4.9 mpg at 40mph. I'll put thoes numbers against any 4 stroke!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

cole said:


> Im making 73-75 all day long and get 4.9 mpg at 40mph. I'll put thoes numbers against any 4 stroke!


4 strokes will get better mileage and will be running for 1000's of hours after that 2 stroke is in a junk pile.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I agree about the longevity but am not so sure about mileage. I personally don't care much about the mileage and did 0 research on that ahead of time; however, a buddy of mine recently looked up a lot of data on some 4 strokes vs etec and optimax on the same hulls (mostly bass boats) and found that optimax was best on fuel mileage at most rpms most of the time. There is somewhere (I think real low rpm but not positive) where the 4 strokes do better but not where we run often.

Anyhow, I don't know what my boat gets mileage wise and don't really care but it does pretty good.

I gave up a little reliability and longevity for power and would do that again without question. If and when a motor comes out that has all of those things nailed, it is going to make some company a lot of money! I'm not convinced on the SHO yet but it sounds like it has the potential to be the one.


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*SHO*



Rhettfish said:


> That's no better mileage than I get with a suzuki on a 21ft., and I know of a 250SHO pushing a 2ft. longer boat as fast or faster than that, not sure of the mileage though. At the end of the year when its time for a new boat, I may find out what kind of numbers a 250SHO will make on a 20XLR8. If its only 73-75 I will be dissapointed!


I am going to repower my XLR8 20ls with a 250 xs at the end of the year. I dont really see the SHO 250 pushing the 20ls over 75 mph but I could be wrong. With the regular 09 Merc225 I see 64-67 most days.

The prop shaft thing on Clarks ride is kind of scary!


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

No starting a 2-4 stroke debate, but are you figuring all the 2 stroke oil you are burning in the cost of MPG.. every trip that your run??? Oil is not cheap!! Esp. the premiums oils that some of the newer motors have to have to live! and the gas in your truck and time to go get the oil also.. plus most people do not run 73-75 mph all day long or on the coast days that you can run that in the wind and not tear up a boat or shake things to death!



cole said:


> Im making 73-75 all day long and get 4.9 mpg at 40mph. I'll put thoes numbers against any 4 stroke!


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*PROP*



cole said:


> Im making 73-75 all day long and get 4.9 mpg at 40mph. I'll put thoes numbers against any 4 stroke!


Those are good #'s. What prop you running?


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

not another "mines faster than yours" thread.you can be the first one there and still you cant catch fish . i quess some need to make up for short comings some how


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

I bet you when I get there first, I can still catch 'em.......I promise you there are no "short comings" here...


bayou vista said:


> not another "mines faster than yours" thread.you can be the first one there and still you cant catch fish . i quess some need to make up for short comings some how


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

*speed demons*

didnt mean for you to take it personnally rhettfish


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't take anything personally,LOL! This is just something to pass the time at work for me......I have to have some fishing-related entertainment while I'm not fishing.....


bayou vista said:


> didnt mean for you to take it personnally rhettfish


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

ExplorerTv said:


> Those are good #'s. What prop you running?


 25P Trophy Plus.


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Speed.......*

As someone once said on this board........"The boat ride getting to the fishing spot is half the fun" and "fun" means different things to different people.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

The reason that Clark broke his prop shaft is bc the new yamaha sho's have a 2 piece thrust washer and a yamaha prop is built to accept the yamaha thrust washer.. on the mercury prop that clark was running or any other after market prop where it contacts the thrust washer doesn't have as much surface area so in order to create that surface area you need to torque the prop nut to 80 foot pounds of torque vs the 40lbs that yamaha recomends for their props...the vibration that Clark's motor is getting at 75 mph creates a chattering affect and caused his prop shaft to break...bc it wasn't torqued down tight enough to create the surface area needed...just FYI...all you guys wanting to run that fast and tweak these motors and props to balls out need to make sure you torque them this much and check them regularly

Cole


----------



## NOGUIDEREQUIRED (Apr 8, 2007)

fishnfool said:


> A 250 SHO just went on a boat that has had a 250XS and a 300XS run on it - not a similar boat but exact same boat, so we will soon have some comparison numbers...don't have them yet.
> 
> I have heard of some prop shaft issues on a couple different boats with SHO's already, but I'm sure they will work that out.


You'll be putting that Merc back on there....:work:


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

fishnfool said:


> You know what prop he was running to get those numbers?
> 
> He's made an Illusion and an Extreme do something no others I've ever heard of have done this year - if it is the motor doing it, it is impressive...


i believe his prop is a 26 fury or 26 tempest..that is very impressive for his majek to do that speed..


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

NOGUIDEREQUIRED said:


> You'll be putting that Merc back on there....:work:


No doubt. You just can't mess with Merc Racing!

The 250 SHO is on my demo Stingray Sport.

On that boat, I have ran Merc Racing 225 Sport XS, 250 Sport XS & 300 XS.

The 225 Sport XS had a top speed of 79 MPH. And could run 72-75 loaded w/ 3 people, fuel, gear, ect.

The Yamaha 250 SHO is not there yet... I'm soon going to Rockport, with a truck full of props, and help it along. But its off the pace quite a bit.

It's a nice motor, but once the salt spray settles, I'm confident Merc will be far out front... like always.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

What speed is he getting so far. Have the lab props made it on there yet?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I believe Clark is actually running two props. He is running a 27 fury and the new bravo pro xs. He is telling us the fury is the fastest prop but the bravo 1 prop holds a load better. I am fighting props now on a majek and have found the fury prop gives the boat a whole lot more lift then the new yamaha SHO props. I am ordering a bravo 1 prop today for tournament day and having a heavy load.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

railbird said:


> What speed is he getting so far. Have the lab props made it on there yet?


Not yet.

He's running my Bravo I XS 27". That prop has been fished with since last winter, and has some wear. Best WOT 73-74 mph.

I'm thinking a Bravo I Lab 30" will get us better speeds.

To run with the 250 Sport XS we need to see mid-80's. Just don't see it.

Yamaha uses a 1.75 gear, we run 1.62 in the Merc's.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Maybe for whatever reason it just isn't right for the SCB hull, or the 1.75 ratio isn't right. I don't see how you can't compensate with inches of pitch for the gear ratio difference. I can with my 2.08 geared suzuki and can run with the mercs no problem, I just run about 2 more inches of pitch than they do. Either way, it may not be right for cat hulls, but I promise a 250xs isn't running 10mph faster on a pad-vee than a 250SHO, I doubt it will outrun it period.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Rhettfish said:


> Maybe for whatever reason it just isn't right for the SCB hull, or the 1.75 ratio isn't right. I don't see how you can't compensate with inches of pitch for the gear ratio difference. I can with my 2.08 geared suzuki and can run with the mercs no problem, I just run about 2 more inches of pitch than they do. Either way, it may not be right for cat hulls,* but I promise a 250xs isn't running 10mph faster on a pad-vee than a 250SHO, I doubt it will outrun it period.*




*I agree, I think the SCB is made to run with the prop surfaced is it not Eric?? and yamaha does not make a sportmaster LU. I have heard you will loose speed on most pad vhulls with the SM lower if the boat is not already capable of 80+mph, So what the yammy does on an SCB is the least of my concerns. I simply want to know if there is a 300sho coming out and I am tired of EVERY DARN THREAD BECOMING A PIZZING MATCH.*


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Levi said:


> [/B]
> 
> *I agree, I think the SCB is made to run with the prop surfaced is it not Eric?? and yamaha does not make a sportmaster LU. I have heard you will loose speed on most pad vhulls with the SM lower if the boat is not already capable of 80+mph, So what the yammy does on an SCB is the least of my concerns. I simply want to know if there is a 300sho coming out and I am tired of EVERY DARN THREAD BECOMING A PIZZING MATCH.*


It's not that SCB's are _made_ to run surfaced props, it that SCB hulls provide enough natural lift that we _can_ run surfaced props, and reap the benefits.

Once built an F-22/Merc 225 ProXS TM 1.75 (non-sportmaster). That boat runs great at 72 mph, but will be faster with SM 1.62.

Since the Sport Master gear case is longer, it creates more drag if ran submerged, and creates tail lift. That why many pad-vees do not do well with it. 

We have tested SM 1.75's and they prove to 3-5 mph behind the 1.62. Need to be able to pull at least 2" more pitch to run with the 1.62, but the motors simply cannot pull the taller props.

We are seeing the same thing with the 250 SHO. 

As far as SCB is concerned, at the end of the day it's still a 250 with a 1.75. 

At least for now, a Merc Racing 225 will smoke it, for around $4K less.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I have heard a 300 SHO is coming. But who knows.

Did some searching and found stats on the 250 SHO and 250 PRO XS using a Ranger z520.

The SHO 26p was at 25mph at 2500, Pro XS was doing the same speed at 3000 with 26p Fury. ---SHO
SHO MPH was 73.2 and the Pro XS was 74.3 both at 5800+ RPM. --- PRO XS

0-30 the SHO was 5.6 secs and the Pro XS was 8.6. --- SHO

Engine weight, both are 505lbs now

The SHO was on the bigger 8.5 foot beam Z520 while the XS test was done on an older model with a 8 ft beam. 2 guys in both tests and prolly a bit more weight in the SHO model.

Yamaha's website give the figures for the SHO, Vmax, and Etec, but don't somehow stop at fuel economy and Top speed because they are the same or didn't win if you ask me, you can make ur own determination.

http://www.mercurymarine.com/look_de...optimaxProXS=8

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard...anger_Z520.pdf


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks eric, not anything against your boats... But 2cool is the worse d!(k measuring site ever!!! haha hard to get a strait answer without someone saying "this is faster than that" LOL


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Well why didn't you just call Yamaha themselves, instead of asking a bunch of dumba$$e$ on here that **** sure don't know! I don't have a clue when/if they are coming out! And you know everytime anyone ensenuates that something is going to compete with the mercs, the merc-lovers are going to drag it out about how good their motors are, and how nothing can even come close,lol!.........So next time just call Yamaha if you want an answer, you should know better than to think anyone on here will just give u a straight answer.....


Levi said:


> Thanks eric, not anything against your boats... But 2cool is the worse d!(k measuring site ever!!! haha hard to get a strait answer without someone saying "this is faster than that" LOL


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I sell yamaha motors and Tony the Yamaha service manager lives down the street from me in my neighborhood and I told you it would not becoming out anytime soon. They are pushing the new motors they just came out with right now and not focusing on pushing a new product. They came out with over 20 new model motors this year and most of them are just now getting released to the dealers. Regardless of rumours yamaha will not release any type of info on a new motor until they are ready too. Even if you call Yamaha they will not tell you. They may say something like we are in the process of working something out but they will not release a date. I didnt think the blackjack could handle a 300.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> I sell yamaha motors and Tony the Yamaha service manager lives down the street from me in my neighborhood and I told you it would not becoming out anytime soon. They are pushing the new motors they just came out with right now and not focusing on pushing a new product. They came out with over 20 new model motors this year and most of them are just now getting released to the dealers. Regardless of rumours yamaha will not release any type of info on a new motor until they are ready too. *Even if you call Yamaha they will not tell you. They may say something like we are in the process of working something out but they will not release a date. I didnt think the blackjack could handle a 300.*


*Exactly, they won't tell me anything.. and yes.. the blackjack could handle a 300.. there are lots of them with 3 hundys and they will flat spank it.*


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Levi said:


> [/B]
> 
> *Exactly, they won't tell me anything.. and yes.. the blackjack could handle a 300.. there are lots of them with 3 hundys and they will flat spank it.*


Correction, You have to call Bill kenner and get a rating plate for a 300, Sorry did not make myself clear.

Thanks for the yamaha info Whistle.. Thats all I needed to know, and yamaha could not give me that answer.


----------

